# Vergrößerbare Bilder bei Behance.net?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
vielleicht hat hier ja jemand auch einen Account bei behance.net und kann mir meine Frage beantworten.
Wie kann ich den vergrößerbare Bilder einfügen? Also solche die man in einer Modalbox öffnen kann.
Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin.

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt. Diese Funktion steht einem nur zur Verfügung wenn man eine Proseite bei Behance besitzt.

Viele Grüße


----------

